# Christmas Exchange 2014



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

ALL SKILL LEVELS EVERYONE IS INVITED

This is for all of us who love painting, remodeling, chopping, hacking, decaling and resin pouring cars to share with others.

VERY BASIC RULES

1. Chassis is to be a T Dash Chassis ONLY. We did this last time, and it made sorting easier, and it could be done blindly. Also, NO REGIFTING!!! LOL 

2. Body must be unique, anything from painted/decaled, to custom resin.
NO "straight out of the box" cars.

3.Send $5 for return first class shipping with delivery confirmation. This can be cash, check, or money order sent with your car, or PayPal (PM me for Paypal info)

4. When you send your car, put your hobbytalk name in the box. That will make things much easier for me.

5. Deadline for me to receive cars: Dec 12th. Late responders' cars will be kept by me!!!! I will try to get cars shipped back out by December 15th. This will only give me a day or so to swap cars and mail back out.

6. Limit one entry per HT member.


Here's the list so far...

Slotcarman12078
win43
bubba123
hojohn
honda27?
seth n daddy Ed
dolphinfan67
alpink

Post up if you're going to participate, and I'll keep an updated list here on post 1 and regularly at the end of the line.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> ALL SKILL LEVELS EVERYONE IS INVITED
> 
> This is for all of us who love painting, remodeling, chopping, hacking, decaling and resin pouring cars to share with others.
> 
> ...


I'm in !!!
Bubba 123 :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry it took so long to reply Ed (sethndaddy). I wasn't sure how well I'd be feeling, so I didn't want to immediately commit to handling this season's exchange. We have just over a month to put together a car and get it mailed to me. No excuses guys!!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Sorry it took so long to reply Ed (sethndaddy). I wasn't sure how well I'd be feeling, so I didn't want to immediately commit to handling this season's exchange. We have just over a month to put together a car and get it mailed to me. No excuses guys!!


w/ the official word on diecast-conversion set-ups ??? :freak:
just so it's plain 4 everyone...NOT push'n any issues :thumbsup:
(OR Santa might NOT visit me this year  LOL :wave


Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Plastic die cast I think is fine. Metal die cast.... ermmm.... I dunno?? LOL I have no issue with anyone using a plastic HW body though.


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

im in now i got to get my butt in gear


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Sorry it took so long to reply Ed (sethndaddy). I wasn't sure how well I'd be feeling, so I didn't want to immediately commit to handling this season's exchange. We have just over a month to put together a car and get it mailed to me. No excuses guys!!


No problem, we were ready to put an offer in and the buyer for our house decided they wanted to drop their price by 8 grand. We just couldn't pull it off. So we are pulling the house off the market till spring. I just didn't want to commit to the trade, not knowing what we would be doing/packing/busy as heck.
I'm in the trade.:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sweet!!! Glad you're in, and sorry about the low baller. Hopefully, spring, comes and the economy rebounds a little more and you can get even more for the house (and hopefully find a better deal for yourselves in the process!!


----------



## dolphinfan67 (Dec 30, 2011)

Put me on the list. Been watching for it, but it seems like it was later than last year so I kinda gave up and hadn't looked in a week or so. Glad to see it's on, thanks for facilitating it.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I guess I need to go find out just what a T-Dash is ...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

A T Dash is a Dash Motorsports T Jet chassis. They cost about 12.00, are readily available from Tom Stumpf, Slots and Stuff, and Jag Hobbies. If you do Facebook, you can also buy directly from Dash through his Facebook Store. 

The reason for using strictly a Dash chassis is everyone pretty much starts with a new chassis, and receives a pretty much new chassis. It makes it easier to shuffle the boxes around as it can be done blindly, so there's no favorites as far as picking. 

Sorry for the delay dolphin fan. I didn't want to commit until I knew I could handle it. We did start kinda late, but unless you want to go crazy custom, a paint and decal job shouldn't take too long to knock out. I'll get you on the list. Let me know if you want in Rj...


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

we need an address to send the cars to for exchange im sure i have it somewhere but not sure where to look


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Joe Defelice
75 3rd Ave. Apt. 1
Gloversville, NY
12078

Don't forget to add 5.00 for return shipping, and write your name and address on a piece of paper to put in the box! Oh, and make sure I can read it!! :lol:


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

thank you sir


----------



## dolphinfan67 (Dec 30, 2011)

No worries SCM, just glad to see it. Now I have to find a Dash chassis without having to take out a loan. Looks like S&S are out of stock, and the only one on Ebay was $25! What's the contact info for Tom Stumpf?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

[email protected]


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*IN Stock @...*



dolphinfan67 said:


> No worries SCM, just glad to see it. Now I have to find a Dash chassis without having to take out a loan. Looks like S&S are out of stock, and the only one on Ebay was $25! What's the contact info for Tom Stumpf?


FYI, the Chassis ARE IN STOCK again at Jag Hobbies LINK And Slotsnstuff LINK


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Joe Defelice
> 75 3rd Ave. Apt. 1
> Gloversville, NY
> 12078
> ...


my car w/ out 2day..
"Quacking#"; 911499994423857790001

Bubba 123 :wave:

should be arriving on Friday according 2 USPS... (??) :freak:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you Pete. I'll keep an eye on the mail box. 

So far I have mine and honda27's. I believe win43's got mailed today too. Watch the time guys!! The deadline is getting close!!


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

mine departed yesterday hope you get it by the weekend


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'll we watching John!! Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## dolphinfan67 (Dec 30, 2011)

Mine goes in the mail tomorrow!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks dolphin fan!! Just waiting on yours Ed (sethndaddy).

There's a nor' easter moving in tomorrow, talking 7-12" of the fluffy white stuff... Hope the last 2 parcels make the trip!! Oh, and late cars will get distributed.. The kept by me was a joke!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I got it done, sorry I was dragging my butt, I'll get it in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

sethndaddy said:


> I got it done, sorry I was dragging my butt, I'll get it in the mail tomorrow.


zooming my "Punkin-Patch" Mercury sled in this year's anticipation !!!
Luv me car SethnDaddy !!

Bubba 123 :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Thanks dolphin fan!! Just waiting on yours Ed (sethndaddy).
> 
> There's a nor' easter moving in tomorrow, talking 7-12" of the fluffy white stuff... Hope the last 2 parcels make the trip!! Oh, and late cars will get distributed.. The kept by me was a joke!


I Volunteer 2 take a "late-Comer", so the others can have there's on time..
I celebrate from Dec. 21 - after Jan. 1st. so "WIDE" time frame... :thumbsup:
:freak::drunk:

also, will take the "Ugliest-Duckling", due to mine not being @-Par w/ most of the other guys builds :thumbsup: :freak:

LOL!!!

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Can't do that bubba.. The sorting is blind...


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Can't do that bubba.. The sorting is blind...


Oh,..."I" can do that... just need 2 take off my glasses (Mr. Magoo eyesight)
LOL!!! :thumbsup::freak::drunk::wave:

Pete :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The good thing is the weather forecasters really screwed up!!! Called for 7-14" of snow yesterday, and all we got was rain. More snow today, and so far we haven't got anything... I've never seen then this far off before! :freak:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Dolphinfan and Alpinks cars arrived today. Still waiting for Ed's... Now we got snow!!  Fallin fast and heavy!!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Dolphinfan and Alpinks cars arrived today. Still waiting for Ed's... Now we got snow!!  Fallin fast and heavy!!


DON'T Try 2 shovel it...
get da' kids 2do it ;-)

Bubba :wave:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I mailed it out early this morning (Wednesday), they said it'll be there friday. The extra car is for your taking the sleigh reigns for me this year.
thanks for continuing our tradition.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Can't wait for pictures!! 

This is the first time I've missed out on this...Dang it.

Next time for sure. You gottah be nutz not to swap a slot car for a slot car.
What was I thinking???????

Bob...Custom slot cars are Really Kewl...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry you missed it Bob...you get coal this year...zilla!! :lol:

That's my mean Santa face, by the way!!! 


It was a fun exchange this year, with some really nice submissions too!! I'll give you guys a peek at what came in, and it's up to the USPS to deliver the goodies, and hopefully all on time!! This time, as in July, the sorting was completely blind. I removed all cars and put them each in the same 4X4X4 boxes with the name of the person who sent it, and then all were closed. I proceeded to mix the boxes for a couple minutes so they were completely scrambled. Then I assigned numbers to them. Those numbers correlated to the list (I checked it twice!) of participants, and luckily there were no goof ups with someone assigned their own car. They're all boxed up and ready to mail now, along with my ebay stuff (the printer got a work out today!! :freak: )

Here's a group shot of all the cars for this Christmas 2014 exchange!!





I have individual shots of each car, but would prefer you post your own as you receive them. The car I got will be one of the last, along with the car sent to alpink (since he can't post at the moment). A huge thank you to all who partook of the festivities!! I hope everyone likes what they receive, and everyone has a joyous and safe holiday!!! :hat::woohoo::hat:


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

that's a nice bunch of cars all you guys made .


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

60chevyjim said:


> that's a nice bunch of cars all you guys made .


Yes this is....Bunches of Sweet Slot Car Heaven!! :hat:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

bobhch said:


> Yes this is....Bunches of Sweet Slot Car Heaven!! :hat:


DITTO!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Awesome group of cars, I just got the Bugati. I wish I had the track up to test it. It lays real low on the chassis and I bet it will scream like a little girl who just saw Joe's santa picture. lol


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

sethndaddy said:


> Awesome group of cars, I just got the Bugati. I wish I had the track up to test it. It lays real low on the chassis and I bet it will scream like a little girl who just saw Joe's santa picture. lol


Merry Christmas !!!
Sry I didn't have any Frey wheels :-/

Bubba 123 :wave::thumbsup:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*xmas car*

heres mine I just got 




who made this ty.

im the fray car racer I could of used that car lol.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*xmas cars*

ok ed and bubba post pics up of the cars you guys got we want to see them.


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

that's a mev Honda it was the car I sent merry christmas


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

no camera yet.
but got the; 40's Ford convert, w/ SANTA & TOY-BAG!! WOO-HOO
a REAL XMAS SLOT 4 SURE !!!!!! w/ Xmas tree hood & Xmas wreath trunk !!!
doing happy-happy, joy-joy dance..

my "Guess" w/ be it's from Jerry... (high quality & scaled figures as well)
TY.. how are U Jerry?? sry. I haven't been in contact... been fighting some mental-issues on my end :freak:

Bubba 123 :freak::drunk::wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Okay.. Most of you should have your cars now.. Jerry's camera is on the fritz, and since bubba don't have one, I'll post up a few of the cars that went out...

First of all, here's the one I got... by Alpink...


Jerry got this one... (which was my submission)


bubba got this car... Sent in by Jerry..


Since Alpink can't post, he got this sweet 55.. done up by dolphinfan67


I'll leave the rest up to you guys. If you can't take pix, let me know!!!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Bugati

Sorry. Tried attaching a picture with my new phone but it's way out of size. And we are in the process of changing computers.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Gotcha covered Ed....


I believe yours came from Santa Bubba..


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

thanks Joe.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Bubba 123 said:


> Merry Christmas !!!
> Sry I didn't have any Frey wheels :-/
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave::thumbsup:


don't need fray wheels, stock is best for me. thank you:thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*Xmas greetings and thanx*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Okay.. Most of you should have your cars now.. Jerry's camera is on the fritz, and since bubba don't have one, I'll post up a few of the cars that went out...
> 
> First of all, here's the one I got... by Alpink...
> 
> ...


thank you dolphinfan67, quite a nice 55!
thank you joeLED for including me even though I was on vacation.
all the cars look great.
good job yuse gise


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Is this 2014 exchange? Sweet looking cars..


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hittman101 said:


> Is this 2014 exchange? Sweet looking cars..


yup Johnny 2014...how are U & family do'n ???

Bubba 123 :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Pete everything is great here.. Thanks for asking. How about on your side?


----------

